# YOUR DESK



## dust_0ff

hey thought i would post a snap of my desk. is yours a mess like mine?


----------



## Battou

I have three desks and they're all a mess

Not a great shot but it'll give more than enough of an idea lol


----------



## dust_0ff

haha nice . lets see some more desks people.


----------



## LaFoto

If this is going to become a collection of photos of our desks (wouldn't dare to photograph mine just this instance :shock: ... it is SUCH a mess!), then it would need to move over to the Photo Themes.


----------



## dust_0ff

cmon people lets see some more.


----------



## LaFoto

Only because you are asking so nicely! But then I will need to move it to the Photo Themes.






I have only just taken it for you. Spontaneously!


----------



## dust_0ff

Nice one LaFoto i only wish mine could look so clean and organized. 
i mean cmon somtimes it does. but somtimes i drop bombs on it, MESSY bombs.

ps. what kind of browser is that, firefox?


----------



## nossie

hahaha shame on me and you can't see the floor or the other side! If my mother ever saw this post she'd get the cane out. 

Interesting fact though, 3 hi res images in CS3 came out like this in about 1 min. Super!

Ok I think I'm gonna put those PC carcasses into the shed now.

P.S. To be fair to my girl, she keeps the rest of the house like a show house


----------



## dust_0ff

LaFoto said:


> Only because you are asking so nicely! But then I will need to move it to the Photo Themes.


 
Thanks LaFoto!  for moving my thread :thumbup:


----------



## nossie

dust_0ff said:


> Nice one LaFoto i only wish mine could look so clean and organized.
> i mean cmon somtimes it does. but somtimes i drop bombs on it, MESSY bombs.


 
Don't ever try to compete with ze Germans on being tidy.  Deutsch Korrectness is something I couldn't master after 3 years of living there. (Kelsterbach) 
My woman only tolerates me here because A: this room has a door that she can close B: she can pack everything into it (including me) and I won't complain C: She knows I have many interests.


----------



## LaFoto

Teehee, you are funny, Nossie... you only think my desk is relatively tidy because I left out all the part on the left, to where I pushed all the OTHER junk that is on here!  ... and normally on the other table (the one with the scanner and printer on), which has that soft cloth on it, my cat need to lounge there, that is what she usually does, but not just now, alas! (And by ze vay, zis German does not shpeak like zis, come see me next year in May for the meet-up and find out!).


----------



## nossie

LOLOL Sie Lugen! Sie Lugen!  ich weiss das bestimmt!!!! I know that part on the left has everything in nice little piles, boxes and trays.  By comparison in my room do you have 2 boxes and 2 bags of wires on your floor? No? or a laser printer? No? Guitar? Some Amps, keyboards, more wires, calculator, pepper spray and a bag full of sewing thread!!?  What about a pair of trainers at least? No because they're on the little shoe shelf by the apartment door.

Thanks for the invite however I don't think I'll be allowed to go on a trip to Germany next year at that time since I'm getting married on May 31st in Presov, Slovakia but I'll ask.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh... I suggest you simply change the LOCATION for your wedding, and just get married HERE, that would give you the chance to attend (the meet-up ends on that 31 May, and your wedding would give it a LOVELY highlight towards its ending!!!! Think about it! )

And hey, don't say I lie.
Here is the missing left part:






And here is a pair of shoes that is standing in this very room, at this very moment, in this very shape, right behind the chair I am sitting on:






No neat shoe rack. No neat little boxes. (But now I hope that Alex_B will NEVER EVER come into this thread and take a look, I feel sooo  and :blulsh2: and  and :blulsh2: over all this now!!!)


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, and by the way: this is a photo taken yesterday evening of Mia, the cat, lounging on the "soft table" next to my desk, as she LOVES to do:






But now there must be enough desk photos of MINE!


----------



## LaFoto

OK, because you're you... a very current one, since she came and decided she wanted to lounge next to where I am AGAIN! It is her favourite place!


----------



## Battou

Here are the other two (two little ones make one big one right)


----------



## dust_0ff

I still have the bigest mess.  not somthing im proud of


----------



## LaFoto

Well, it is ONE movement to grab all the beer cans and toss them into the bin. And ONE other to clean that ashtray! And in no time, part of the mess is ALREADY gone    !!


----------



## fido dog

DUDE!?!? You drink Lucky Lager!?!?
Remember the 11oz bottles that used to look like a grenade? And they had the puzzles under the cap? We used to finish one on the hill and see how far we could throw them down the hill. The best was when you hit "canyon". Ohhhhhh.......to be a kid again.  

I've got you all beat, but I don't get home for another 2 weeks.  :lmao:


----------



## nossie

dust_0ff said:


> I still have the bigest mess. not somthing im proud of


Dude that's a 30" monitor so my mess only looks smaller, no way man I have!  And as for lafoto's mess - I carry more in my pockets! :greenpbl:


----------



## dust_0ff

haha well the mess is gone now. looks alot better. 
and FYI Fido Dog i do remember those botols. well to a point, ive seen them but never had the chance to drink out of them.  i dont think  i was legal when those were around. living in a small coastal British columbia loging town during my teen years was all it took to get me hooked on Lucky lager.


----------



## doobs

Yes, I DO sit on the floor...


----------



## dust_0ff

im enjoying what im seeing. anyone else got some sweet setups?  
how about anymore alienwares?


----------



## a5i736

THANK GOD FINALY ANOTHER MAC USER


----------



## doobs

a5i736 said:


> THANK GOD FINALY ANOTHER MAC USER



Eh, it's the media computer. I have a faster PC for other stuff.
But never the less, I do have a Mac.

If you'll notice the irony in the background, that IS in fact a Microsoft Zune dock.


----------



## malkav41

Here is my desk.






And yes there is undeveloped film in the canisters. 30+ rolls of it!:blushing:


----------



## fido dog

a5i736 said:


> THANK GOD FINALY ANOTHER MAC USER


Don't worry bro.....I'm with you too....MacBook Pro 2.0 duo 2G RAM.


----------



## Battou

lol, am I going to have to pose my camera or a lens on one of my desks and take another one :lmao:


----------



## doobs

My camera was actually on my desk before I knew about this thread! I swear!

Jeez, Malkav, you think you have enough film?!


----------



## fido dog

doobs said:


> My camera was actually on my desk before I knew about this thread! I swear!
> 
> Jeez, Malkav, you think you have enough film?!



LOL!...You have more than one camera? How did you take the pic if it wasn't posed!?!? GUILTY!!!......No more questions for the witness your honor. :mrgreen:

I only had the 300D until 3 weeks ago when it crapped out me at a horse show. Then I bought a 30D and yesterday a 10D as a backup. Now I have 3 (I'm a poor horse photog and the 300D is fixed).

OMG I can't wait to get home and take a shot of my desk. I'm tellin' y'all you aint got $h!t on me.


----------



## doobs

Well, 30D times 10D is a 300D^2... 

Lol?

Wait until I take pictures of my main desk. Your jaws will be on the floor.


----------



## LaFoto

Doobs, don't TALK! Take that pic and POST it     !!!!! 
That jaw of mine won't make much of a difference among all the other junk on the floor of this room!


----------



## nossie

Doobs you have a little hiway floormat - how cool is that?.. but I could see it so that's a mark against you.  You could be 1/2 German right lafoto?


----------



## Battou

nossie said:


> Doobs you have a little hiway floormat - how cool is that?.. but I could see it so that's a mark against you.  You could be 1/2 German right lafoto?



Actually It's a little city, My nephew has the same one


----------



## doobs

LOL Yeah, I knew someone would mention that.

I stole it from my 4 year old brother 
You can drive little cars and stuff on it.

I'll take that picture tonight!


----------



## a5i736

doobs said:


> Eh, it's the media computer. I have a faster PC for other stuff.
> But never the less, I do have a Mac.
> 
> If you'll notice the irony in the background, that IS in fact a Microsoft Zune dock.



ZUNE background thats a crime on a mac lol jk


----------



## malkav41

> Originally Posted by doobs.
> Jeez, Malkav, you think you have enough film?!


 
There is never enough film!!!! HAHAHAHA!!! 

But what you see is not all of it. There was also about 20+ more rolls in other places on, and near the desk, plus I have a little over 80 rolls of new film waiting to be used. 

God, I'm going to go broke getting it developed! :blushing: :banghead:

My cameras were on the desk already because I had been cleaning them, and checking the screws tightness.


----------



## jstuedle

An older pic (when my desk was almost clean, once).    Also a self portrait, sort of.


----------



## TamiyaGuy

Well, I haven't seen something like this in ages, and I love the idea, so I thought I'd contribute. It's not much, not too filthy, yet not sparkling clean.

Oh, and I know it isn't much, but I saw we have the same webcam xD. MS Lifecam VX-3000.


----------



## Battou

Full shot of the upstairs desk





Can you tell the primary function of this one?


----------



## fido dog

OK......Here is my CURRENT desk and a shot of my CURRENT office and the guy I am working for with some Very current wall art.  :mrgreen:

When I get home though, I still got y'all beat.......:lmao:


----------



## dust_0ff

fido dog im liking the setup.


----------



## MACollum

Battou said:


> Here are the other two (two little ones make one big one right)


 
Battou, your printer looks almost like mine (mine has a gray top) and I have the same can of air on my desk right now. LOL! Your ashtray looks much neater than mine though, mine's always overflowing!


----------



## Battou

MACollum said:


> Battou, your printer looks almost like mine (mine has a gray top) and I have the same can of air on my desk right now. LOL! Your ashtray looks much neater than mine though, mine's always overflowing!



Yeah, that white top and white ink door seem to be a minority as far as those printers goes. My sisters has a grey top and ink door.


----------



## nossie

fido dog said:


> OMG I can't wait to get home and take a shot of my desk. I'm tellin' y'all you aint got $h!t on me.


You psusy you ain't got nuttin!



fido dog said:


> OK......Here is my CURRENT desk and a shot of my CURRENT office and the guy I am working for with some Very current wall art. :mrgreen:


 
May I say legitimatly "What's this siht you're posting?"


----------



## fido dog

nossie said:


> You psusy you ain't got nuttin!
> 
> 
> 
> May I say legitimatly "What's this siht you're posting?"




Ancient Texas proverb........:mrgreen:ldman:


----------



## challe

This is my Wallpaper Desk ,, I dont need to tell Im in Love with Bimmers ,,do I ?

 Challe / :er:


----------



## hawkeye

This was my old desk.  







Here it is since i moved


----------



## kalmkidd

my spot..


----------



## miky360

nice alienware!!!!


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Here's mine:


----------



## Lisa B

Do you ever get the feeling that a creative mind just shouldn't or just can't keep an organized desk? My room is constantly a mess! Here is a pic i took a little while ago. Which is actually just after i tidied it! 







And this is how it generally looks....


----------



## Alex_B

Lisa B said:


> Do you ever get the feeling that a creative mind just shouldn't or just can't keep an organized desk?


----------



## Lisa B

Alex_B said:


>



Hehe..ok smart arse!  This now means either A) I have to tidy my room or B) You need to now turn around and take a photograph of the big pile of rubbish you just swept into a corner just out of shot in order to create the scene... *grins*


----------



## Alex_B

Lisa B said:


> Hehe..ok smart arse!  This now means either A) I have to tidy my room or B) You need to now turn around and take a photograph of the big pile of rubbish you just swept into a corner just out of shot in order to create the scene... *grins*



B) is not an option 

but maybe we'll find some C)


----------



## nossie

Lisa he's German too. It's not possible for them to be untidy, it's unnatural for a German, es ist nicht Deutsch Korrekt!  Look at LaFoto's "mess", I could fit more in the ashtray of my car.


----------



## Alex_B

nossie said:


> Lisa he's German too. It's not possible for them to be untidy, it's unnatural for a German, es ist nicht Deutsch Korrekt!  Look at LaFoto's "mess", I could fit more in the ashtray of my car.



:lmao:

Ve vill brink tidinesss to ziss worlt!! Ja!


----------



## Antarctican

I'm with you, Lisa B and nossie! A cluttered desk is a sign of an uncluttered mind. Neatness like Alex's just ain't natural!! (He posted a pic of his living room once and I just thought..."mine hasn't been that tidy since I moved into my place") (*sigh*)


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> ."mine hasn't been that tidy since I moved into my place") (*sigh*)



Well, if you moved in, mine probably would not be tidy anymore, right?


----------



## nossie

Alex_B said:


> Well, if you moved in, mine probably would not be tidy anymore, right?


 
Nope.  We suffer the evil eye


----------



## Lisa B

I'm starting to believe you are all crazy 

I can't live with a clean house, well, clean yes but tidy, no! I like to not have to unpack everything every time i want to find a paint brush or a book or a pen or something - I do tidy on occassion to the point where everything is spotless but the effect lasts about 2 hours and then im like "screw it!"

I would like a nice clear and clean appartment but wit 1 room full of junk! As it stands, I live in organised chaos, and I like it!


----------



## jeroen

This is at home. It's an old shot, I quit smoking over a year ago and I replaced the keyboard by an ultra flat new Apple keyboard. The rest is about the same.


----------



## Renair

I like this thread, nice to see peoples work stations, some people have great set-ups.  I am in the process of updating my site images and then I have 117 RAWs to do from sunrise this morning so after that, I will post mine.  We need more though, its a great thread!


----------



## Alex_B

Lisa B said:


> I like to not have to unpack everything every time i want to find a paint brush or a book or a pen or something



Well, if you live tidy, of course you need to have a designated place for each item. Then to get that item it takes about 0.9 seconds  After it was used, you just put it back, on average that takes 1.1 seconds.

no complicated unpacking needed


----------



## lostprophet

Sorry but I really don't see the point of this thread. Who really cares whats on someones desk??





Its whats under it that really counts


----------



## Alex_B

That lamp is ... well .. interesting 

Is that really glenmorangie or do you hide a tele lens in there?


----------



## lostprophet

oh its real, not a lot of it left though.  And lets be honest, what tele lens of mine would fit in that case?

hey that lamp has been with me since I was 1   its only used as a foot rest these days


----------



## Battou

Alex_B's problem is simple guys, His desk is not big enough. We should all pitch in for a bigger desk so he actually has room to put something down.


----------



## Alex_B

Battou said:


> Alex_B's problem is simple guys, His desk is not big enough. We should all pitch in for a bigger desk so he actually has room to put something down.



I do not think I have a problem! 

but if you help m,e with the furniture, I would be more than glad


----------



## Battou

I got some inspiration to clean off my desk


----------



## THORHAMMER

Ok, this is me, 

I am one for sparseness where I have to work. Its the only way I can focus. 

Usually this is what it looks like. Very simple.


----------



## bytch_mynickname

I think I have you all beat. My desk is "L" shaped and I have a fridge and other shelves lined up so my "desk" basically takes up 2 walls. I am so disorganized it isn't funny, but I can usually find what I am looking for


----------



## FrimpyEIBW




----------



## Battou

Lol, I have the same brief case


----------



## sweet_a




----------



## Jamesy

bit late but here's me:


----------



## dbrandon

Believe it or not, i'm usually quite a tidy person  ...


----------



## sthvtsh

Yes, I know you ALL enjoy the grainy quality of my camera.


----------



## domromer

mac zone




By domromer


----------



## AMB

Wow, I hadn't really realized how cluttered my desk is.  Scary.  The kitty blanket is a nice touch, too...don't ya think?  Ha! It looks like the desk of a crazy cat woman.


----------



## Lisa B

sweet_a said:


>




Win!


----------



## Kentanner11

AMB said:


> Wow, I hadn't really realized how cluttered my desk is.  Scary.  The kitty blanket is a nice touch, too...don't ya think?  Ha! It looks like the desk of a crazy cat woman.



I like the mouse on the open drawer! lol!


----------



## Kentanner11

Well I couldn't talk trash and not post my own desks & office.  





See I am doing my homework! I am working on _mastering_ photography lol. 



Yes these were taken today, I just do not keep up with dates lol. 




My other hobby (in progress) Saltwater Reef aquariums.

PS We are going to call these before pics, because after I post this I am going to go clean!


----------



## easily_amused

You guys are making me want to go scrub something.






Yes, I am anal about things being neat and tidy.  I drive hubby crazy.


----------



## matt-l

all clean


----------



## cameramike

even in a panorama hard to get a full shot of my desk. 




and just because you all like to see the setups we're running


----------



## MyaLover

Here it is....  I have 2 desks:

#1 My desk, where I do my drawing, sculptures and any other "creative" things:













#2  The desk I share with my equally disorganized husband who clearly loves beer :cheers:


----------



## domromer

By dsrphotography


----------



## Drake

Looks like I've got some problems with dust on my pc and under the screen...


----------



## Mesoam

:::sigh::: no desk for me...i'm a laptopper...i spend too much desk time at work anyway!

actually i use our bar when i NEED a desk


----------



## LivingShinigami

A quick shot...So quick even that I didn't have time to get it sharp.

My desk's messy, and this is a cleaned up version. Usually there's a huge pile of paper and other stuff lying on it...
And I wonder what's going on with my pics on the right...


----------



## Battou

LivingShinigami said:


> A quick shot...So quick even that I didn't have time to get it sharp.
> 
> My desk's messy, and this is a cleaned up version. Usually there's a huge pile of paper and other stuff lying on it...
> And I wonder what's going on with my pics on the right...



Your name dosen't have anything to do with Death Note would it? :lmao:

as for the pics on the wall I think it is the pics them selves are not exactly flat agesnt the wall and reflecting light from the window unevenly due to curves in the surface.


----------



## LivingShinigami

Yeah that's probably it, it's sunny outside 

And no, it hasn't.
It's from Duo Maxwell's nickname (from Gundam Wing)
People usually think it's from Bleach, but I've never even seen that anime. I like Death Note though.


----------



## Battou

LivingShinigami said:


> Yeah that's probably it, it's sunny outside
> 
> And no, it hasn't.
> It's from Duo Maxwell's nickname (from Gundam Wing)
> People usually think it's from Bleach, but I've never even seen that anime. I like Death Note though.



Figures, gundam wing is one of the few gundam I haven't seen. Also odd The tearm Shinigami is not used in Bleach, but I'm getting OT lol


----------



## TheGimp

Its like a cubicle only bigger =P
My computer is nothing special..
2048 MB RAM
250 GB hard drive
ATI Radeon Steath X1550 Graphics card
dual core AMD processor
Win XP Media Center
Dog Biscuts
Wacom Tablet


----------



## BYoung

Here is the first picture I have taken of my desk. My room has a real crappy light and didn't want to put my tripod on my bed so its not 100% crisp... but you get the idea. Yes its not straight either


----------



## jeroen




----------



## Redmare

This was my work desk when I worked for Dell. The coffee from the caf was absolutely disgusting. I still drank it everyday.


----------



## Rtrypwr

heres mine.


----------



## EW1066

Some of the tidy desks here scare me. The abundance of messy desks makes me feel normal....






Vince


----------



## EW1066

Drake said:


> Looks like I've got some problems with dust on my pc and under the screen...


 
A desk this neat is a sign of a sick and twisted mind.....

(Reporter) Tell me about your neighbor...

(neighbor) He was a nice guy...kept to himself, always kept his yard imaculate. I saw his desk once and it was very tidy...

(reporter) Did you know he killed and ate 3 people?!

(neighbor)...Doesn't suprise me a bit.

just joking...LOL

Vince


----------



## Kentanner11

EW1066 said:


> Some of the tidy desks here scare me. The abundance of messy desks makes me feel normal....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince



Hey where did you get that desk? It is exactly the shape/style I have been looking for!!!


----------



## quickshot

I think i've got one of the messiest desks....







The chair is covered in clothes. I generally sit at the kitchen table with my laptop, or just plop it on my lap while im sitting in bed.


And yes, that is a Hello Kitty lunch box : )


----------



## JimmyO

My desk :mrgreen:


----------



## EW1066

Kentanner11 said:


> Hey where did you get that desk? It is exactly the shape/style I have been looking for!!!


 
I got it at Office Max several years ago. Good luck finding one now.

Vince


----------



## Kentanner11

Thanks!!!


----------



## jeroen

I have a new desk 
And a new Mac sometime this fall, but that will have to wait for a little while.


----------



## zandman

my old desk, it's still in my old room that has been locked for 2years now somewhere. monitor and speakers gone, sold it before i left. 





back in highschool, i live in my school, kinda like a dorm school but something different. here's my desk there, well part of it, (inside) the table was like a drawing table, can't describe it well. but you get the idea, 






my new desk, not really new but my current desk where i stay at now.


----------



## Battou

...I've got to reorginize my room at some point in the near future, I should get a new shot of the desk before and after cleaning :lmao:


----------



## Drake

EW1066 said:


> A desk this neat is a sign of a sick and twisted mind.....
> 
> (Reporter) Tell me about your neighbor...
> 
> (neighbor) He was a nice guy...kept to himself, always kept his yard imaculate. I saw his desk once and it was very tidy...
> 
> (reporter) Did you know he killed and ate 3 people?!
> 
> (neighbor)...Doesn't suprise me a bit.
> 
> just joking...LOL
> 
> Vince


You know there might be actually something to it? I like to keep things organised. But the desk doesn't look like that anymore, right now it's covered with tons and tons of copies of my mates' notebooks as I am trying to pass some univesity exams.


----------



## Slaphead

This is mine. Very much due for a tidy - one day


----------



## TwoRails

Messy??  That looks clean to me! LOL


----------



## LaFoto

You should look here and then agree to my merging your new thread with the Photo themes thread ....


----------



## LarissaPhotography

I try to keep mine pretty clean.  An uncluttered desk helps me thing better for some reason.  Weird I know.


----------



## beni_hung

Mine is spotless. Only because I don't use it   I sit on my couch with my laptop.


----------



## LaFoto

Mine's in a horrible state just now...


----------



## Slaphead

LaFoto said:


> You should look here and then agree to my merging your new thread with the Photo themes thread ....



Yeah, go ahead and merge. Funny thing is that I very rarely visit photo themes - and of course I had a sneaking suspision that this had been done before


----------



## Star_Climber

My messy desk


----------



## Star_Climber

jeroen said:


> I have a new desk
> And a new Mac sometime this fall, but that will have to wait for a little while.



Nice desk,but i'm in :heart: with ur cat,so sweet


----------



## Slaphead

LaFoto said:


> Mine's in a horrible state just now...



Yes, there's a point and shoot on the paperwork to the left.


----------



## LaFoto

That's my Powershot. Go to the "You and your Camera" thread here in the Photo Themes and see it "at work" . (I use it rarely, but sometimes do). Tried to first take the desk photo with said Powershot, but it is not wide enough.

I think, the can of hairspray, the forgotten Christmas decoration, and a couple of other things belong there even LESS!


----------



## GwagDesigns

Pictures slightly old, but my desk is still pretty much the same, maybe messier now 

1. Canon Mp600 Photo Printer/Scanner
2. Photography magazines
3. Glock 17
4. Cell phone
5. Logitech wireless keyboard and mouse
6. Xbox 360
7. Asus Mypal PDA
8. 30gig black Zune
9. More photo mags
10. Dell XPS
11. Western Digital 500gig Mybook
12. Jones Soda (cream soda)
13. Dell 20in widescreen (main)
14. Dell 19 inch (secondary)
15. Even more magazines
16. Photo books
17. DVD's
18. Xbox games


----------



## hossmaster

taken a while back, but still close to the same only a better workstation and messier


----------



## samal

Here is my desk.


----------



## LuckySo-n-So

OK, here's my "work area"....I just cleaned it the other day, so it's missing lots of diet coke cans, food wrappers, and bits of paper:


----------



## jeroen

I am probably the only one here who keeps a clean desk policy at home :mrgreen:


----------



## Battou

Slaphead said:


> Yes, there's a point and shoot on the paperwork to the left.



Here in the US we call them "paperweights"


----------



## matic08

This was taken back in December. it's not this clean anymore but this photo inspires me..


----------



## chantal7

Love that green PC! But totally messy, would look nicer  

Mine about 2-3 months ago:


----------



## wesd

here it is, its not much but I make do with what I have.


----------



## Hoser

This is my desk after I cleaned it up a little. That's my main system under the desk. In the bottom left corner is my soon to be file server (white case), and my wife's system beside that. Under the fan on the left of my desk is my jukebox PC (almost finished) Out of the picture is my home network file server and my new system that is currently being built.


----------



## Hoser

MyaLover said:


> #2  The desk I share with my equally disorganized husband who clearly loves beer :cheers:



Let me correct that for you.....



> The desk I share with my equally disorganized husband who clearly loves *crappy *beer


 

I say that because all I see is crappy domestic beer cans. Any true lover of beer knows the best beer comes from Europe and does not come in cans.


----------



## polymoog

First of all, allow me to apologise for my total lack of 

a) compostion
b) focus
c) noise reduction
d) interest in rectifying any of the above ;-)

All pics quickly taken with my little Optio S50 :

Main Desk overview :





Emergency Backup Desk :





Main Bed :





Emergency Backup Bed (also featuring Emergency Backup Mattresses) :





Main Desk Left Hand side featuring 1) Main Camera (at the mo) and 2) Emergency Backup Camera :





Main Desk Right Hand Side





Sorry about my wallpaper, but I rent, and it was alread there when I moved in ;-)


----------



## matt-l

New Desk which will always be clean from now on!
  incrediblysmall image.....yay


----------



## Jeff Canes

matt-l said:


> New Desk which will always be clean from now on!
> incrediblysmall image.....yay



you have a What the Duck plush


----------



## JKnobelock




----------



## matt-l

Why yes i do Jeff  and signed print...and soon the 3D model


----------



## photospherix

I don't get to get out much!!!


----------



## wagaboo

This is one of my messes but not my main mess....lol





[/IMG]


----------



## Hobbes

I moved not very long ago and I am still in need of a few items to put on and around my desk but this is how my desk looked like a few weeks ago ^^


----------



## blondie621

My old, small one





My new bigger one


----------



## Hobbes

lol


----------



## AtlPikMan

I give this dead thread LIFE!


----------



## sask_jordan

Here is a pic of my mess


----------



## safeshot

part of my desk


----------



## Canon AE-1

Here is my messy spot.


----------



## Cheffriis

Hmm feel like the odd one out without a computer lol but anyway heres my desk :


----------



## kalmkidd

my living room/ editing area. im a very clean/organized guy believe it or not and im SINGLE I CLEAN ALLLL THIS MYSELF LOL.


----------



## altitude604

My desk area... nice 270 degree view of the ramp and main runway.


----------



## SensePhoto

Some sick set ups. gotta post mine when i get home


----------



## SensePhoto




----------



## ghache

Colldfire said:


>


 

nice chair.



Here is my man's cave messy and dusty desk.

Taken 5 min ago as is

My pc, printer and v500 scanner.


----------



## lee3

Not a typical desk but it is my desk...AND I LOVE IT!


----------



## chuasam

My largely uninteresting desk


----------



## Sw1tchFX

lee3 said:


> Not a typical desk but it is my desk...AND I LOVE IT!


PO-PO FIVE-O!!When youve got someone riding shotgun, is there enough room + the computer?


----------

